# Post Your Bastimentos Pictures



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Good morning all. One of the things that fascinates me most in this hobby is the diversity of certain populations of animals. Amongst the greatest are Pumilio. A recent thread showed the diversity of Rio Branco, but what about Bastimentos? Now is your chance to show off what you have.

Bastis only please. We could so this with others too if people are so inclined.


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

The frogs below have thrown everything from identical offspring to hooker red ones and a variety in between


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

Here are a few from my collection:
































Cheers!


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Great start everyone!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

any blue ones out there??


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

im gonna give this a bump 
(i am excited that i will be able to add to this thread soon)


----------



## AlexD (Sep 19, 2007)

Sounddrive, the first and third pics are beautiful frog!


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah, nice frogs Steve.  I recognize a few of those.



This was my group, I reduced it to 1.1:









The current 1.1:









One of their offspring:









This one was a day old at the time:









All the offspring from this pair are orange/red and have larger markings in addition to spots. They are a lot of fun to keep and it's always interesting to see the next unique batch.

Mike


----------



## denfrogs (Dec 10, 2007)

Here are a few of my basti


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

yeah some of those do look familiar mike, thanks again They are all great frogs. keep the pics coming i know there are way more out there.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Common, I know you guys have more than this  Let's see some variation.


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

still new from shipping, this is the only pic i could get out of three frogs that wasnt just a red orange smudge... will try again once they are comfortable with the tank and me bothering them


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

alright here are some more pics... still couldnt get a shot of the third one.

for sure male











































and heres the other one presumably female


























 fun stuff (frogs are from Patrick Nabors pics by me)


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

few more... wouldnt stop posing!  lol these guys are awesome


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Wow, these are really nice. I always wanted to add a few. Too bad I am stuck on Peru frogs.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Nice red!

Uh, I hate this minimum of 10 characters stuff. Nice red! is only 8


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Alright, here's some variation. You may need to get a napkin to keep from drooling


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

MonarchzMan said:


> You may need to get a napkin to keep from drooling


Or my Depends!

In the field JP?

P.S. I want these for our secret thing. -wink-


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Nah, this is from summer 2007. I'll be back in the field in Panama this summer which should be interesting (Bocas went though a 100-year storm this year, and a lot of stuff was destroyed). I might even be able to get some pictures of Nicaraguan pumilio in March


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Well I guess what I ment was, did you take those pictures in the field. When was this storm?

I am glad this thread is finally taking off. With all the imports coming in of who knows what, it is good for people to be reminded of what we already have.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm not sure, from the sounds of it, it wasn't too long ago.


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow! Kudos to whoever made this thread.

What did you guys pay for yours?


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Fine Spot -- F1 - 2004 Seaside Reptiles
























One of their F2 offspring emerging from a brom











CB - Frye


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

bobberly1 said:


> Wow! Kudos to whoever made this thread.


I like my Kudos with chocolate chips. 

Great job everyone!


----------



## almazan (Jun 6, 2004)

Here are a few


----------



## Pirateglow (Jul 29, 2008)

Here is a photo I took on Red Frog beach in Bocus Del Toro, so this is wild Bastimentos I saw (one of 7 I saw that day). I am going back to Panama in 3 months! Can't wait.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)




----------



## Johan 555 (Mar 21, 2008)

And two frogs from Sweden


----------



## AlexD (Sep 19, 2007)

^^^Wow, that golddust is amazing!


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

gold dust










white









i also included two other attatchments of the same frogs with a different camera.


----------



## NathalieB (Apr 23, 2007)

my bastimentos... 
first 2 pictures 2 males unfortunately so currently looking for a female of the same color (yes I know they can be mixed but I just think it's more beatyfull to have a pair of the same color)
picture 3 is my salt creek male and pic4 the latest salt creek baby


----------

